# Wood duck nesting box time



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 18, 2015)

Just a reminder to clean out your boxes and get them ready for the upcoming nesting season if you haven't done so. 

If you don't have any nesting boxes out now is the time to get them out. I just bought a sheet of plywood (should get 2 boxes out of it), two 1" X 10' conduit poles to hang the wood duck boxes on, and a four pack of 2-hole strap to secure the boxes onto the conduit poles for $50. For a predator gaurd I cut the bottom out of those big Crystal Spring water jugs. I'll run a nail through the neck of it and through the pole. That way if anything tries to grab it, it'll swing back and forth and not allow them to climb up. It's much cheaper too!!!

Duck hunters, this is worth it for YOUR duck hunting spots. Once I get these boxes out I'll have four. My other two boxes have averaged about 10 babies a hatch (sometimes more sometimes less). Once these two new ones are out I'll be looking at an average of 40 new ducks to the area I hunt. Not to mention my boxes have been used two and three times in one nesting season. Yes there is nothing saying all of these birds will stay in the swamp I hunt, but it doesn't hurt. 

If every duck hunter could put out just one duck box, think of how OUR wood duck population would boom here in the state.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 18, 2015)

Great comment as some of my friends and I were talking about this last week. Can some of you post pictures and diagrams of what you have built and put out? We were wanting to build four.
Thanks


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 18, 2015)

Here are the plans I use: http://c3449209.r9.cf0.rackcdn.com/2014/WoodDuck/WoodDuck_NestBox.pdf


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 18, 2015)

How far down do you drive the conduit poles into the ground?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 18, 2015)

Probably 2 or 3 feet. Just far enough down so that it's stable.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 18, 2015)

Alright thanks, hopefully going to get two boxes out this year.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 18, 2015)

Great post Coach.  With all these hardcore duck hunters we have on here there should be a lot of boxes being maintained.  We have 16 we maintain.


----------



## baypat (Jan 18, 2015)

Does the bucket work better than using the sheet metal?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 18, 2015)

baypat said:


> Does the bucket work better than using the sheet metal?



Don't really know because I don't have anything other than a bucket on mine. I do know it's cheaper & better than nothing!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2015)

I am going to build a couple and put some trail cams on them this season. I think I will start this week.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Do you always put yours on the edge of the swamp or do you ever put them out in the middle?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 19, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Do you always put yours on the edge of the swamp or do you ever put them out in the middle?



We do both.  They use both.


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 19, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Do you always put yours on the edge of the swamp or do you ever put them out in the middle?



I've put some in trees about 100 yards or so from the waters edge but then you have the problem of squirrels using them too. Talk about a shock when you go to clean them out.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 19, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Do you always put yours on the edge of the swamp or do you ever put them out in the middle?



The couple I have out are on the edge but I have seen them out in the water.


----------



## injun joe (Jan 19, 2015)

Predator guard is the most important piece. If ducks nest in your box and coons or snakes get the eggs, that nesting is a negative sum gain.
Also it is better to have boxes in shade than full sun.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 19, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> Don't really know because I don't have anything other than a bucket on mine. I do know it's cheaper & better than nothing!



Hey Coach
How long have you been using the buckets and have there been hatches come out of those boxes? I like the idea but wanted to ask before going that way. We are planning on four at this point on our beaver pond as a start. Also does it matter if we use oak shavings or any other hardwood? I don't have any cedar around without buying it.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 19, 2015)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Hey Coach
> How long have you been using the buckets and have there been hatches come out of those boxes? I like the idea but wanted to ask before going that way. We are planning on four at this point on our beaver pond as a start. Also does it matter if we use oak shavings or any other hardwood? I don't have any cedar around without buying it.



Probably 3 or 4 years now. I've had several successful hatches with them. The only reason I'm using the Chrystal Springs jugs this time is because someone gave me 2. Otherwise I would use the 5 gallon buckets again. I cut the handles off of the buckets too. I also wrap electrical tape around the bottom of the pole with the sticky side out around the bottom. I don't know if this really helps but my thinking is that those critters won't like grabbing that sticky tape.


----------



## Animal slayer (Jan 19, 2015)

We just got a new swamp to hunt this year there is around 100 woodies that drop in every morning should I put the boxes in the exact spot we hunt


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 19, 2015)

Animal slayer said:


> We just got a new swamp to hunt this year there is around 100 woodies that drop in every morning should I put the boxes in the exact spot we hunt



It won't hurt to put it in that spot. But maybe off a little from where you stand. Just make sure the entrance hole is facing the water and free of any brush or structure, kind of an open flight pattern for the wood ducks to the hole in the box. If you can try to keep a pretty nice clear path to the water if it's not placed out in the water. The cleared path just helps the little ones get to the water faster and away from predators. 

SIDE NOTE...Don't be disappointed if a new nesting box is not used this year. It doesn't mean you did anything wrong or it's in the wrong spot. Sometimes it just takes another year for them to use it. The first year I put my two out, one was used three times and the other not at all. The following year the one that had not been used was used twice while the other wasn't used. Why? No clue. Also there are usually one or two "dud" eggs. When you check your box to clean it after the hatch look for the egg shells to be flattened, that's an indicator of a successful hatch.


----------



## Animal slayer (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mattuga (Jan 19, 2015)

Great post!  I had a neighbor throwing out (6) 5' planks of shelving for the trash and turned it into this, I have enough for another one.  I have a 4 acre swamp for woodies leased for many years and plan to grow it.  Been poached who knows how many times this year based on empty shells but now the landowner lives there now so I feel good about spending the time on boxes.


----------



## jakegourley (Jan 22, 2015)

how large does the hole need to be for the ducks to comfortably get inside?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 23, 2015)

When to my friends pond yesterday and was cleaning out the WD boxes and found eggs in two of them. one box had two and the other box had eight. The other boxes where empty. Whats up with eggs in the boxes at this time? Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## injun joe (Jan 23, 2015)

jakegourley said:


> how large does the hole need to be for the ducks to comfortably get inside?



4"X 3" works well


----------



## quacksmacker09 (Jan 23, 2015)

Putting out at least 3 next week


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 23, 2015)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> When to my friends pond yesterday and was cleaning out the WD boxes and found eggs in two of them. one box had two and the other box had eight. The other boxes where empty. Whats up with eggs in the boxes at this time? Anyone else seeing this?



Could they be old eggs from last year? If not, who knows with these crazy birds. I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 23, 2015)

Good job guys! Look I'm not a duck hunting expert but a few yeas ago I got hooked on it. Putting out these boxes is just another way for me to stay involved and help keep this sport going. We all know duck hunting holes are limited & birds are too here in GA. So anything we can do to help our numbers is a great thing for all of us here in the state. When you are out putting up boxes or cleaning them out, take a few pictures & post'em up. Stay safe on the water!!!


----------



## twtabb (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok. I am going to give it a try. Bought 3 boxes off of craigslist. They are made of juniper. Will try to get some poles but what if I mount to trees? How high do you mount them? Not a duck hunter but I do have a deer stand near pond and would like to watch some ducks come in while I am in the stand.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 29, 2015)

What amazes me is the speed they enter the box. First time i saw it I expected the back to blow off LOL.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Jan 29, 2015)

twtabb said:


> Ok. I am going to give it a try. Bought 3 boxes off of craigslist. They are made of juniper. Will try to get some poles but what if I mount to trees? How high do you mount them? Not a duck hunter but I do have a deer stand near pond and would like to watch some ducks come in while I am in the stand.



Awesome glad your helping us duck hunters out!   The problem with putting them on a tree is predators can get in the box A LOT easier killing the hen and eggs. The poles I bought from Home Depot were only like $8 each and you can put a predator guard on it. Even a 5 gallon bucket like the picture I have on this thread is better than nothing. 

Make sure to put wood chips inside the box and NOT sawdust. Sawdust can kill the little ones.

Take some pictures and let us see it once you have them out. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!!!


----------



## twtabb (Jan 30, 2015)

My dad had some out years ago. I know one or two of the pipes are still there. They will need a little work and the guard. 
While let you know how it goes.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 1, 2015)

Gonna try a few this year and see how it goes


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 1, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Gonna try a few this year and see how it goes



Man those boxes look great!  I've got three that I'm going to try and get out today after church if the rain holds off for me.


----------



## cousinjeff (Feb 3, 2015)

This thread prompted me to make some boxes with my son last weekend.  It was a great time and we got to spend a lot of time talking about conservation and hunting.


----------



## maconbacon (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome boxes fellas.

I recently got the report back with the details of the 2014 nesting in my boxes. Thing is, I have no idea what are average rates for things such as # of eggs/nest, % eggs successfully hatched, etc. Anyone have any ideas? Can't find anything via Google. Thanks!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 3, 2015)

cousinjeff said:


> This thread prompted me to make some boxes with my son last weekend.  It was a great time and we got to spend a lot of time talking about conservation and hunting.



Now that is awesome!!!


----------



## fowl player (Feb 3, 2015)

well I made some pretty good boxes put them out about a week ago but Have not came up with an idea for the predator gaurd and I know time is running out. they are mounted to about 5-7 inch trees not poles any suggestions?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 3, 2015)

fowl player said:


> well I made some pretty good boxes put them out about a week ago but Have not came up with an idea for the predator gaurd and I know time is running out. they are mounted to about 5-7 inch trees not poles any suggestions?



You could still buy the predator guard cones to put around the tree. I think that would work just fine.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 9, 2015)

Spent yesterday morning with my daughter and father in law putting out 5 boxes.   We mounted these cedar boxes  on 10 foot sign posts. They average 7 feet high after burying, but we still need to get some guards asap!
A few crappy pics...


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 9, 2015)

One hen has been setting for 3 days now. She has 12 eggs.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 9, 2015)

Catdaddy SC said:


> One hen has been setting for 3 days now. She has 12 eggs.



Nice. Hopefully all will hatch and survive. I checked my 5 boxes and all were empty. Of course 3 of them have only been out for a week.  One of my older ones was turned around backwards (probably from the strong wind we had last week). So I worked on that Sunday afternoon. I jumped up a group of 4 woodies near 2 of my newer ones, so it might happen soon for my boxes!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 13, 2015)

Built these 8 for a buddy today. PM me for details if you need some. It's never to late to get duck boxes out if you've been thinking about. While it may not be used this year, it also could be used. A friend put one out the end of April and it ended up being used. So you just never know.


----------



## sticky28 (Feb 17, 2015)

*Got 12 made*

Built 12 yesterday.


----------



## sticky28 (Feb 17, 2015)

More pics


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 17, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Gonna try a few this year and see how it goes



Those toe holts need to be on the inside of the box too for the chicks to crawl out.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 18, 2015)

Those look great! I like the pipe too for a guard. 

I know wasp can be a problem and I found this on the GA DNR website as a method to help: 
"Wasps can be kept out of the boxes using a small piece of no-pest strip stapled or tacked inside the box." 
I think I'll give this a try in my boxes this year. Trust me, it's no fun when you go check on your box and you tap on it or go to open your clean out door and there's a huge wasp nest inside it. RUNNNNNNN!!!!!! 

http://georgiawildlife.com/node/1296


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome thread! A strip of 1/4inch mesh on the inside makes a good "toe hold"!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 21, 2015)

We've got eggs!!! This is one of the newest boxes put out just a few weeks ago.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 21, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> We've got eggs!!! This is one of the newest boxes put out just a few weeks ago.



That's awesome, but how do you not disturb the hen?


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 21, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> That's awesome, but how do you not disturb the hen?



She wasn't in the box when I checked. And now that I know this box has eggs I won't bother it again for at least 20ish days for the eggs to hatch. Then I'll clean it out and get it ready to be used again. When they are you better be ready because it will scare the mess out of you IF they come out. I always tap on the side of the box and slowly open the clean out door. The hens do not want to leave those boxes. Here's a picture from last year of a hen that wouldn't leave the nest for me to count eggs. So I just took a quick pick and left her alone.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 22, 2015)

The rewards of "giving back" are priceless!


----------



## Ronbow (Feb 22, 2015)

*boxes*

*I got 9 I maintain on Oconee have good results every year too, but u got to do it right or u just make a snake feeding station*


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Feb 22, 2015)

Ronbow said:


> *I got 9 I maintain on Oconee have good results every year too, but u got to do it right or u just make a snake feeding station*



You got that right!!! I've got one of my newer boxes I put out this year that I need to get the pole saw out and cut some limbs above it off. It doesn't look like much but it's just enough limb for a snake to drop out of right on the box.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 14, 2015)

Put out one more nesting box this evening.


----------



## across the river (Mar 15, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> Put out one more nesting box this evening.



In your experience how much water do you generally have to have for it to be successful.   There doesn't seem to be a lot of water in that spot, and I have always thought (maybe incorrectly) that you have to have at least some open water to avoid predators along with some cover to hide.    Where all do you put boxes and what seems to be most successful?


----------



## injun joe (Mar 15, 2015)

IMO, predator guards are much more important than open water. Raccoons and snakes will travel across a lot of water for an easy meal. You can have a successful nesting on dry ground as long as you have a soft landing spot for the ducklings when they leave the box and they can see the water.
Ronbow is absolutely correct in post #52.


----------



## injun joe (Mar 15, 2015)

Coach, those are great pictures. It's like Christmas morning when you check your boxes and see those eggs.
Those predator guards are new to me. We always used metal trash can lids.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 15, 2015)

across the river said:


> In your experience how much water do you generally have to have for it to be successful.   There doesn't seem to be a lot of water in that spot, and I have always thought (maybe incorrectly) that you have to have at least some open water to avoid predators along with some cover to hide.    Where all do you put boxes and what seems to be most successful?



It's a little bit more than the pictures show but you are right it's not a lot of water. But this spot does hold wood ducks. I usually see between 4-10 ducks most visits to this spot. More recently I have actually seen more ducks in this spot then the larger swamp that's probably 200-300 yards away. Everything I've read is that open water is actually a lot more dangerous for the baby ducks because of the lack of spots for them to hide in. Places with thicker vegetation allows them more cover to use for protection because it takes about 9 weeks for flight feathers to start developing. These things have tons of predators from large mouth bass to hawks & owls. 

Click on this for some really good information WOOD DUCK SOCIETY


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 15, 2015)

injun joe said:


> Coach, those are great pictures. It's like Christmas morning when you check your boxes and see those eggs.
> Those predator guards are new to me. We always used metal trash can lids.



I love it! I love building and maintaining these boxes because it gives me a reason to be out in the woods. To me being able to just walk through the woods, check my boxes and be in God's great outdoors is one of the most relaxing activities I get to do. Trust me, being a 7th grade school teacher I need a relaxing activity like this.


----------



## across the river (Mar 15, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> It's a little bit more than the pictures show but you are right it's not a lot of water. But this spot does hold wood ducks. I usually see between 4-10 ducks most visits to this spot. More recently I have actually seen more ducks in this spot then the larger swamp that's probably 200-300 yards away. Everything I've read is that open water is actually a lot more dangerous for the baby ducks because of the lack of spots for them to hide in. Places with thicker vegetation allows them more cover to use for protection because it takes about 9 weeks for flight feathers to start developing. These things have tons of predators from large mouth bass to hawks & owls.
> 
> Click on this for some really good information WOOD DUCK SOCIETY



I guess  I was being misleading when I said open water.  I didn't mean open water like a lake cove with no cover whatsoever.   I just looked at the picture and didn't see anything that even looked like it was enough water for them to swim across.  I've seen plenty of ducklings hatched on beaver ponds, cypress swamps, and even some farm ponds, but I saw the picture and wondered if you have had luck on something with that little water in it.  I never put out houses on little small wet weather ponds or small holes on creeks, because I figured they either wouldn't use them or would be easy picking for the foxes and coyotes.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 15, 2015)

across the river said:


> I guess  I was being misleading when I said open water.  I didn't mean open water like a lake cove with no cover whatsoever.   I just looked at the picture and didn't see anything that even looked like it was enough water for them to swim across.  I've seen plenty of ducklings hatched on beaver ponds, cypress swamps, and even some farm ponds, but I saw the picture and wondered if you have had luck on something with that little water in it.  I never put out houses on little small wet weather ponds or small holes on creeks, because I figured they either wouldn't use them or would be easy picking for the foxes and coyotes.



I was a little hesitant to put a box in this spot because it isn't creek fed. It is a lot bigger & deeper than the picture tells. Where the box is its over my boots & a good portion of it is pushing knee deep. There is a creek about 20-30yds to the right that leads to the larger swamp. So I'm going to keep a close watch on this box & water level. If it's not being used and the water starts drying up this spring I'll snatch the box out to keep a late nesting hen from using it.


----------



## across the river (Mar 15, 2015)

Coach Reynolds said:


> I was a little hesitant to put a box in this spot because it isn't creek fed. It is a lot bigger & deeper than the picture tells. Where the box is its over my boots & a good portion of it is pushing knee deep. There is a creek about 20-30yds to the right that leads to the larger swamp. So I'm going to keep a close watch on this box & water level. If it's not being used and the water starts drying up this spring I'll snatch the box out to keep a late nesting hen from using it.



That is pretty neat.  It makes me wonder if some of those small  spots I've never thought about putting boxes up on before might actually be good places after all.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Mar 16, 2015)

Coach, that PVC snake guard is new to me. Does it work good? It sure is a lot easier to fabricate and mount than a sheet metal guard. Looks like a great idea; lemme know about this. Thanks man.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 16, 2015)

DeweyDuck said:


> Coach, that PVC snake guard is new to me. Does it work good? It sure is a lot easier to fabricate and mount than a sheet metal guard. Looks like a great idea; lemme know about this. Thanks man.



It's new to me as well.  I will be keeping a close eye on this as I feel snakes could still find their way up and through it. I thought about and probably will go back and drive some nails/screws at and angle downwards to help prevent them from climbing up and through. But I do think it will work great at keeping coons or other "climbers" out.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 16, 2015)

Okay maybe I'm weird, a nerd or just crazy but I went back and added up all of the new boxes YOU guys built (with mine added in as well). Just from what was posted on this post it totals to 52 NEW wood duck nesting boxes out this year. A buddy of mine has put out 4 new boxes himself (he just hasn't posted on here). So that's 56 nesting boxes. WAY TO GO GA DUCK HUNTERS!!! Man this gets me exciting. Just think, because of YOUR effort our wood ducks now have 56 new places to nest compared to last year. 

Again, it is NOT too late to get your wood duck nesting boxes out. If you want to put some out but just don't have time to build them shoot me a PM and we'll get you set up. 

GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Mar 21, 2015)

Took a break while turkey hunting this morning to let the woods rest and checked on 5 of my boxes. The first one I checked the hen came out and like to scared me to death. She was sitting on top of these 14 eggs. The next 3 boxes all has wasp nest in them (so be extra careful when checking and knock those nest down immediately!). I checked  on the 5th box that I knew had eggs and when I opend the door she was still sitting and never flew out. Her eggs should be hatching here in the next week! I've got my trail camera out so hopefully it'll catch those babies when they jump!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Mar 21, 2015)

pretty neat coach.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Apr 7, 2015)

Found these hatched eggs in my box.


----------



## injun joe (Apr 8, 2015)

Good deal.
Don't forget to share your trail cam pics if you get any.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 3, 2015)

Sorry to keep bringing this thread back up but I figured it's better than starting a new one...

I was curious to see how everyone's new nesting boxes are going. From this thread alone several were built & put out. Any being used? 3 out of my 6 are being used with 2 of them being used for a second time. I put out 4 new ones to add with my two old ones. Two of my new ones are being used and only one of my old ones is being used.


----------



## birddog52 (May 4, 2015)

Here is something you can do to keep the wasp out of those boxes take a bar of soap ivory rub the soap on inside of the top board of box wasp want build in the box then. Do that sometime around february before ducks start using them.


----------



## Little Guy (May 4, 2015)

How many times a year do wood ducks lay eggs?


----------



## GAGE (May 4, 2015)

We have one out of five that have been used this year, which is quite a bit less than we where hoping for.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (May 4, 2015)

Little Guy said:


> How many times a year do wood ducks lay eggs?



I'm not sure how many times an individual wood duck will nest but I know that some of my boxes are used 2 or 3 times a year.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (May 4, 2015)

Due to current river stages mine are only accessible by boat for the moment, but I plan to check on them as soon as I can, been focusing more on food plots...


----------



## labsnducks (May 5, 2015)

I put my first one out this year on my pond beside my house.  Went down to it and low and behold I got a hen using it.


----------

